# LT25 WITH TAHATSU 20 TILLER



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

For the love of god please stop typing in all caps.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

> For the love of god please stop typing in all caps.


And you my friend might want to start the word "God" with a cap!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > For the love of god please stop typing in all caps.
> 
> 
> And you my friend might want to start the word "God" with a cap!


dont be pissy cuz your boatless matty
caps means he's serious - pay attention..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You guys are too much


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> For the love of God, please stop typing in all caps.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm actually interested in answers to the original question as I have a LT25 with an ETEC 25HP motor that needs a stainless 4 blade prop.


----------

